# HELP Needed on connecting a CLUTCH CABLE



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a 87 Cabrio and I am having a huge problem connecting the new clutch cable under the dash. I do not even know what is needed to underneath to connect since there was no cable when I got the car. I have the new cable and I do not know how or what it connected to on the clutch peddle. SOMEONE HELP!!!!!
Pictures or some sort of diagram would KICK ASS!!!


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: HELP Needed on connecting a CLUTCH CABLE (orlandosean)*

if you look at the upper part of the clutch pedal there will be a hook and the plastic (wht) end of the cable lopes over the hook


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP Needed on connecting a CLUTCH CABLE (GeekWagens)*

Its weird but I can not get that white part over the hook. Well there seems to be two spots where it could connect. Is it right directly on the top or is it on the side? Is there a tool or something that I can use cause some reason it just does not slip on...Do I pry it on?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't have a picture handy but I'm sure someone will post one. The cable has a white plastic end which attaches under the dash on the clutch pedal. The white plastic is for lack of a better word is a loop. At the top of the clutch pedal is a hook. The loop end of the cable fits onto or is "hooked" by the top of the pedal. You have to attach the pedal end first in order to have enough slack to get the two hooked together and then work at the transmission end. The pedal should slam to the floor if you push on it until the cable is connected to the trans end due to an over center spring, so be careful with the fingers.


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

I have tried and tried but some reason it wont just slip on...thats why Im thinking do I need some special took to pop it on or should it just slip on with no hassle


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (orlandosean)*

It should slip on with no problem, and should only take seconds to do.


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (karl_1052)*

LOL I wish it was that quick. I have been working on it for like this whole past weekend. I wish I had a diagram or some photos of what I should be hooking it to. This sucks! LOL


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (orlandosean)*

I wish there was someone local to Deltona that would love to help me connect this dam cable! I would even pay someone to stop and assist


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (orlandosean)*

this is from a 924, but it is the same as the rabbits.








The white plastic piece should slip over the top of the pedal(above the spring in the picture).
Item 1 in this picture.


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (karl_1052)*

DUDE YOU ARE THE BEST!!! So from looking at the diagram thats all nothing else holding it but slipping it in to that slot? Im going to print this and try it tonight when I get home from work.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

Is this photo upside down or is this what I am looking at? YOU GUYS ROCK. Im about to leave work and im going to try this when I get home and if I get it im going to be soooooo happy


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (orlandosean)*

The pic is upside down.
I just had to do this on my 91. I removed the drivers seat to make it easier.
Feed the cable thru the hole until its under the dashboard.
Have the other end disconnected.
Press the clutch pedal to the floor.
This will give you clearance to pull the cable thru on top of the pedal hook.
Pull the hole in the cable past the end of the clutch pedal hook. 
slowly, let up the clutch pedal and as the pedal hook goes back toward the firewall, slide the hole in the cable onto the pedal hook.
have a friend keep tension on the other end of the clutch cable so it stays hooked...then attach cable end on tranny.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn if you need instructions to hook up the clutch cable I won't recommend you do any bigger job on your car.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Just what the heck is a water pipe doing running through that firewall?


----------



## orlandosean (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

Its funny you said that but I have a PVC pipe in my firewall. The allignment tube and firewall rusted out so much the orginal tube just fell out...So I used fiberglass and PVC tube for mine...LOL
I could not get in there to weld so.....I have not tried to connect the clutch cable yet since got out of work late.


----------

